# Police find movie props, think it’s murder



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Pretty good props and special effects!

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/a...efighters-at-george-washington-hotel/19728965


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe the cops can use the room for training.  At the least the article may boost DVD rentals.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

D'oh!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Would love to see pics of the room.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Haha! They didn't test to see it was really blood or not?

Lol.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL those guys must of felt real dumb when they founf out those were just props!


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

"let me investigate Vern"


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

too funny


----------

